# 24'' Cannondale Trail oder Conway oder Cube Acid?



## lohgar (27. November 2018)

Hallo Experten, 

das Kania 20 unseres Kindes wird zu klein, ein 24'' Leichtbau wie Pyro, Kubikes o.ä. wäre toll, ist aber (gebraucht und neu) außerhalb des Budgets.

Kind ist jetzt 8 Jahre, 22 kg, 124 cm, 56cm Bein innen. 

Das neue Rad soll ab Frühjahr für den täglichen Schulweg benutzt werden (7 km einfach)  und für gelegentliche gemütliche Touren. Also Straße, Feldweg, bissl Schotter. Es gibt hier nur kurze Steigungen, an sich ist es sehr flach. Kind hat keinerlei Offroad-Ambitionen.

Wir könnten sehr günstig ein Cannondale Trail 24 7-Speed bekommen. Angeblich wiegt das komplett mit Pedalen und Schutzblechen 12,5 kg.

Habt ihr Tipps, was günstig und für einen blutigen Anfänger an dem Rad zu optimieren ist? Ich habe Lust dazu, aber kein Werkzeug und keine Ahnung ;-)  

Kann man ohne Vorerfahrung bsp. die Federgabel (Suntour XTC 40mm Federweg) gegen eine starre tauschen? In den eBay Kleinanzeigen finden sich gerade Kania Gabeln, allerdings roh. Lackieren kann ich auch net. Höchstens Sprühlack. 

Oder welche Gabel passt da überhaupt?

Ich wäre total dankbar für möglichst genaue Angaben, Teile, Bauanleitung.....
und sehr offen für Expertenhilfe in L (Südwest). 

Alternativ hätten wir noch ein Conway MS 200 oder ein Cube Acid SL in der Auswahl, beide mit Starrgabel und laut Hersteller unter 10kg. Ist eins von diesen "einfach" optimierbar?

Danke sehr für alle Hinweise! 
Die Lohgar


----------



## Schnegge (28. November 2018)

Also das Cannondale ist höchsten billig aber niemals günstig... überflüssige nicht funktionierende Gabel... 'ne bescheidene Übesetzung von 36/28 mit vermutlichem Schraubkranz... eine 152er Kurbel und dann noch 12.5 kg... ich würde da die Finger von lassen und direkt was passendes kaufen... an einem 08-15 Rahmeen alle möglichen Komponenten zu tauschen ist doch vollkommen sinnentfreit...
ich würde bei eurem Einsatzgebiet darauf achten, dass von vorneherein 'ne Starrgabel verbaut ist, 'ne passende Kurbel mit 125 - 135 mm Länge drinnen ist und das Hinterrad einen normalen Freilaufkörper hat... dann hat man direkt was passendes und die Schaltung kann man später, wenn Bedarf sein sollte, für kleines Geld aufrüsten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (28. November 2018)

Rechne mal durch, was die Teile kosten, die du bei deinen Kandidaten tauschen willst. Da bist du schnell beim Preis für ein Kubike, Pyro, Frog etc. 
Und die Räder sind für Kinder gedacht und du bräuchtest nichts mehr ändern.

Seh das grad bei meinem 26er Projekt. Günstiges Gebrauchtrad, nur Gabel neu, Laufräder neu, kindgerechte Kurbel, Bremse lag auch keine mehr rum. Der Rest kommt alles aus Teilekiste. Trotzdem steht da inzwischen die Summe von einem Neurad. Aber ich kann und will schrauben. Da relativiert sich das.


----------



## giant_r (28. November 2018)

wenn es eines von den oben genannten sein soll, dann das conway, 8-fach schaltung, starrgabel und für den aufgerufenen preis halbwegs vernünftig und kindgerecht ausgestattet. das brauchst du nicht unbedingt was tauschen. wenn du doch waswtauschen willst, dann  siehe die antwort von kati.


----------



## joglo (28. November 2018)

habe selber ein Cannondale Trail 24 als Ausgangsbasis für ein Kidsbike benutzt #1710
Stimme aber den vorherigen Kommentaren voll zu, außer dem Rahmen war da nix, aber auch garnix gescheites dran. Ich hatte gute passende Teile von einem anderen Bike, und wollte schrauben. Ohne diese Voraussetzung, würde ich empfehlen das Cannondale aber auch Cube, usw. nicht zu kaufen.
Das Conway erscheint mir auch immer ein guter Kompromis um ein halbwegs brauchbares neues Kinderbike fürs Geld zu bekommen. Evtl. auch ein Eightshot 24 https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrae...ightshot-x-coady-24-sl/a-12653/?ReferrerID=12 (der neuen Puky Kinderlinie die etwas besser gemacht ist)
Alternativ nach Kania/Pyro, Isla, Woom, Frog, Hotpepper, Kubikes gebraucht suchen oder eben doch neu investieren (mein Favorit Kubike 24 für ~500€), dem Kind eine Freude mache, und sich dann später über einen schnellen und guten Wiederverkauf freuen.


----------



## Spoon-man (28. November 2018)

Hallo,
 ich habe gerade für meine Söhne 2 Trek wahoo in 24 Zoll gekauft. Sind sehr ordentliche Räder und kindgerecht ausgestattet. Die UVP liegt bei 399 € und mit Pedalen wiegen die Räder unter 10 Kilo. Da ist noch ausreichend Möglichkeit zu optimieren. Mit dabei waren Schutzbleche und eine Klingel sowie die erforderlichen Reflektoren. Wenn man also will, kann man damit auch recht unproblematisch ein straßenverkehrstauglich es Rad aufbauen. Lässt man den ganzen Kram weg, hat man in meinen Augen auch ein gutes Freizeit Bike für die Kids. Kannst ja mal schauen, falls das eine Alternative sein könnte. Beste Grüße


----------



## giant_r (28. November 2018)

na eine 150 mm kurbel an einem 24" kinderbike ist m.e. nach auch nicht so wirklich kindgerecht....
dafuer steht dann aber ja trek drauf...
ich will dir die raeder auch gar nicht schlecht machen, fahren und spass haben geht damit auch, aber für aehnliche geld gibt es passenderes.


----------



## Linipupini (28. November 2018)

Spoon-man schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gerade für meine Söhne 2 Trek wahoo in 24 Zoll gekauft. Sind sehr ordentliche Räder und kindgerecht ausgestattet. Die UVP liegt bei 399 € und mit Pedalen wiegen die Räder unter 10 Kilo. Da ist noch ausreichend Möglichkeit zu optimieren. Mit dabei waren Schutzbleche und eine Klingel sowie die erforderlichen Reflektoren. Wenn man also will, kann man damit auch recht unproblematisch ein straßenverkehrstauglich es Rad aufbauen. Lässt man den ganzen Kram weg, hat man in meinen Augen auch ein gutes Freizeit Bike für die Kids. Kannst ja mal schauen, falls das eine Alternative sein könnte. Beste Grüße


Hast du das denn mal nachgewogen? Die Gewichtsangabe vom Hersteller halte ich für untertrieben, da er explizit angibt, dass bei Serienfertigung höhere Gewichte zustande kommen können!
Auch vermerkt der Hersteller folgendes:
Dieses Bike hat eine maximale Gewichtsbeschränkung (Fahrrad, Fahrer und Beladung) von 77 kg.


----------



## Spoon-man (28. November 2018)

Ich habe die Räder nicht aufs Gramm nachgewogen, jedoch mitsamt Schutzblechen und Pedalen einmal an meine Kofferwaage gehängt. Die hat  nur eine analoge Anzeige welche etwa bis 10 Kilo ausschlug. Es handelt sich auf jeden Fall um ein deutlich leichteres Rad als z.b. unsere aktuell eingesetzten Puky 20 Zoll Räder. Eine maximale Gewichtsbeschränkung hat auch mein cannondale. Die wird bei einem Kinderfahrrad wohl so schnell nicht erreicht werden. Die Ausstattung ist m.E. durchaus sinnvoll. Eine sinnvolle Kurbellänge bestimmt sich nach meiner Einschätzung nicht zwingend nach der Radgröße sondern sollte immer individuell betrachtet werden. Pauschale Aussagen hierzu halte ich für nicht sinnvoll.

Ich wollte dem Threadersteller auch nur eine Alternative aufzeigen. Preislich liegt er ja in diesem Bereich. Entscheiden kann ja jeder für sich. Beste Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2018)

Häng Mal einen vollen 10l Eimer an die Kofferwaage... Die zeigen meist nur Müll An...
Leichte als Puky ist kein Kunststück... 
Die Kurbellänge ergibt sich unter anderem aus der Beinlänge, ein Kind das Beine hat die eine 150er Kurbel rechtfertigen wird wohl kaum noch 24" fahren...


----------



## lohgar (28. November 2018)

Hallo, danke Euch. Ja, ist wahr, die Teile summieren sich dann schon... Cannondale aus dem Rennen. 

Der Händler vor Ort warf heute noch das Giant ARX 24'' ins Rennen. Ohne Pedale an seiner Waage 8 kg. 400€. Was meint ihr zu dem Rad? Scheint wohl neu zu sein, oder jedenfalls gerade neuer Jahrgang. (Ist wahrscheinlich normal, oder, ich hab da keine Ahnung....). 
Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (28. November 2018)

Conway, Giant ARX, Eightshot Coach und meiner Meinung nach auch das Trek Wahoo scheinen dem Anschein nach und vom Gewicht her ganz brauchbare Räder für einen Neukauf zu sein (sicher gibts immer was, was wir Selberbauer besser machen würden). Zumindest schon mal deutlich kindergerechter als das übliche lieblose Klump das Cube, Specialized, Cannondale und Konsorten bislang immer angeboten haben.
Preislich ist man da aber auch schon in der 400€ Größenordnung und damit nicht mehr weit von einem Kubike oder Woom weg. Ich wage mal zu tippen, dass man nach 2-3 Jahren Nutzung aber vlt. einen deutlich höheren Wertverlust hat, im Vgl. zu der großen Nachfrage am Gebrauchtmarkt bei Woom u.a.
Einen lokalen Händler zu haben scheint @lohgar auch zu schätzen und ist auch nachvollziehbar, die Kinderradmarken sind aber in den größeren Städten mittlerweile zumindest bei ein zwei Läden auch verfügbar.


----------



## joglo (28. November 2018)

Übrigens die Waage des Bikeladens scheint auch ganz schön zu mogeln, das Giant ist vom Hersteller mit 8,7Kg angegeben.
Vgl. zu anderen Herstellerangaben bei so Stangenware sollte das Realgewicht dann eher 9Kg sein.
Immer noch in Ordnung, besonders im Vgl. zu den 13Kg Rädern mit 3x7Gang, nicht funktionierenden Federgabeln usw. die sonst über die Ladentische gehen...


----------



## lohgar (29. November 2018)

Also, nochmal danke, fast hätte ich das Cannondale genommen. 

Nach Euren Überlegungen oben, auch betreffs Wiederverkauf, wollten wir dann doch Giant und auch Kubike in die Wahl nehmen.

Und nun: der Thread hier hat mir Glück gebracht - seit Monaten war Null und nix Leichtes am lokalen Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden und heute: ploppt ein Isla auf, nur 2 km von uns entfernt. Termin zum Angucken ist nächste Woche. Preis scheint fair, bin gespannt auf den Zustand und wie es dem Kind gefällt. Farbe passt zum Glück ;-). Gedrückte Daumen nehme ich gerne!


----------



## lohgar (4. Dezember 2018)

Juhu, das Isla ist unseres. 
Da erübrigen sich nun alle bisherigen Überlegungen..... Danke Euch für die Tipps.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Dezember 2018)

Im Bikemarkt steht gerade ein Supurb 24. Finde das ist für den Preis ein sehr gutes Bike.


----------

